# Works of art to illustrate the MBTI types



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

So, I had this idea to make a thread where you can post works of art (either self-made or not) to illustrate MBTI types. Post works of art that are speaking for themselves, a good work of art should make all explanations as to why it is related to the type in question redundant. *The works of art can be anything*: music, scenes from films, paintings, photo's, video clips, etc. (although I would rather not see any demotivationals because we already have tons of those on the forum!)


_For example:_

This speech made by The Architect in _The Matrix Reloaded_ is a good illustration of a stereotypical INTP chat.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

Wouldn't the architect be an INTJ? He's kind of a control freak.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Blanco said:


> Wouldn't the architect be an INTJ? He's kind of a control freak.


I don't think so... I think that the the matrix is just a thought experiment to him, which he's constantly trying to perfect without having a stake in the outcome. I think Agent Smith is a better example of an INTJ program within the matrix: he's the man with the plan.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Elwood92 said:


> I don't think so... I think that the the matrix is just a thought experiment to him, which he's constantly trying to perfect without having a stake in the outcome. I think Agent Smith is a better example of an INTJ program within the matrix: he's the man with the plan.


Script wise, the Architect is 100% pure not from concentrate INTP, though he is played like an INTJ (the cold, efficient delivery of Te).

I always saw Agent Smith as ISTJ. All the agents seemed to give off that vibe...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

nevermore said:


> Script wise, the Architect is 100% pure not from concentrate INTP, though he is played like an INTJ (the cold, efficient delivery of Te).
> 
> I always saw Agent Smith as ISTJ. All the agents seemed to give off that vibe...


The agents are computer programs, though. I'm not sure they have a type, and if they did it might be more INTJ: people most likely to think of themselves as a computer. xD


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Classic INTP (obviously)


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

hziegel said:


> The agents are computer programs, though. I'm not sure they have a type, and if they did it might be more INTJ: people most likely to think of themselves as a computer. xD


That's true, but they agents seemed to be so rule driven, like a computer program would be. Programs in general seem to be Si dom. xD I guess Smith himself could be INTJ though, since his plans were more original, he was more rebellious and more of a mastermind.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

nevermore said:


> That's true, but they agents seemed to be so rule driven, like a computer program would be. Programs in general seem to be Si dom. xD I guess Smith himself could be INTJ though, since his plans were more original, he was more rebellious and more of a mastermind.


They also weren't very good at sensing their surroundings, since they kept getting their asses kicked and never managed to use props to fight with.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Blanco said:


> Wouldn't the architect be an INTJ? He's kind of a control freak.


You make that sound like a bad thing.:dry: There are just more efficient ways of doing things and INTJ try to find them


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

jack london said:


> You make that sound like a bad thing.:dry: There are just more efficient ways of doing things and INTJ try to find them


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that just an NT quality? I would never suggest that all INTJs are control freaks, but J types seem to be much more controlling than P types.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

hziegel said:


> They also weren't very good at sensing their surroundings, since they kept getting their asses kicked and never managed to use props to fight with.


ISTJ's have Si, not Se (which senses surroundings and is the more adaptive, athletic sensing function). I certainly don't see Ni in any of them, except maybe Smith himself.

But as you say, it's a movie, and not one known for its psychological depth at that. Kinda hard to type these people, especially since they're not supposed to be human.

I'd still stick with ISTJ if I had to pick one, though.:wink:


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

I gave it a try, all classic works of art.

ISTJ










ESTJ









INFP









ENFP









ENFJ









INFJ









ESFJ









ISFJ









INTJ









ENTJ










INTP









ENTP









ISTP









ESTP









ESFP









ISFP


----------



## dealuna (Jan 27, 2011)

INFJ sample











INFP sample











ESTP sample


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I'll take a shot at it too. Here you go!

ENFP:









INFP:









ENTP:









INTP:









ENFJ:









INFJ:









ESFP:









ISFP:









ENTJ:









INTJ:









ESTP:









ISTP:









ESTJ:









ISTJ:









ESFJ:









ISFJ:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

^^^
Type aside, a lot of that was very striking artwork!:happy:


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

jack london said:


> You make that sound like a bad thing.:dry: There are just more efficient ways of doing things and INTJ try to find them


I didn't mean any offence 

If the architect was INTP, I would expect maybe left over pizza of something on the floor... haha!


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

babblingbrook said:


> ESFP


This picture looks like so much fun!


----------

